# GO KEEMJAY!!!



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

...And another thread to wish Keemjay & DH all the best for tomorrow when Littlie will be joining her FOREVER family at last!  

It's been a LOOONG and sometimes painful road to get here hunny, but it'll all be worth it when you tuck her up for the night tomorrow in her new home. SO pleased you're a family at last....  

Love, as always,
Molly
xxx
                 
BIG day on this board tomorrow!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just want to wish you all the good luck for tomorrow when you finally bring 'littlie' home.

You and DH have been on one hell of a journey, but your wait and patience has paid off.

This time tomorrow you will finally be a family of three 

Can't wait to here about all the things you get up to as a family

Sending you all loads of love and hugs

Love

K, R and M

xxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww honey.......... So happy that you're finally bringing Littlie home tommorow....

It's been a long road, but she'll make every step worthwhile. 

Enjoy every second you both deserve it so much... the best 'forever family'

Loads of love and     

Me xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ, I am welling up just trying to post, so heaven knows how you feel.

As the others have said you have been on an heck of a journey and who would have thought you would be where you are today, bringing littlie home to her forever family.

You are so lucky to have Littlie but most of all she is so lucky to have you and DH

All the best

Donna x x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Wishing you the best of luck, laughter and happiness for tomorrow and every single day after.  I hope it is everything single bit you have ever dreamed off and then some 

Enjoy every second with your precious "littlie" - a whole new chapter of family life begins...........

Love

Amanda x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Wishing you all lots of love and luck as you start this new and exciting chapter in your lives.

Tomorrow will be truly special when you finally bring Littlie home for keeps. 

You & DH are going to be the best parents she could ever have wished for.

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks for the thread Molly, I am so excited about tommorow, that words cannot express it, KJ and Dh you have been to hell and back, many times and finally, yours and our dreams for you will come true tommorow, can't wait to hear all about it and to hear of more of your firsts, don't you dare stop sharing this journey with us as we are your online family x

Can't wait for littley to be settled in and up for meeting my boys as I am sure she will charm the socks off them both

Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh KJ mate......................

Here you are finally at the finish line  on what has been such an incredible journey filled with highs & lows. Like everyone else I've been excited with you through the good times & my heart has broken for you through the bad ones. Through all of them I have admired your strength, courage & determination & now all of those things have paid off. Your traumatic journey becomes a distant memory tomorrow, as you start a new & thrilling chapter in your life, one as mummy 

Tomorrow littlie comes home for good & you begin a new life, the 3 of you together. You are truly blessed & lucky to have such a fantastic daughter, but she is also truly blessed & lucky to have such wonderful parents.
Lots of love & best wishes to you both as you begin this new magical chapter in your lives.

Erica.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

HURRAH HURRAH































May you enjoy the the rest of your lives with your gorgeous little girl Mummy & Daddy at last!!​Minkey xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Kim - I am totally                         for you. 
Have a wonderful future together. Littlie is one very lucky little lady.
Much love,
Claire, Hamish & Eve xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw thanks you bunch of lovelies     you've all said such lovely things  ..i shall print off this thread to put in littlies keepsake box

i cant believe we're actually about to bring her home for good..the last few days have been hard..doing tea and bath and putting her in her PJ's and then having to drive 45 mins to put her to bed at FC's house..it seemed wrong..and it was such a rush..tomorrow we can just chill out after bath and put her to bed when we want to... and wake up on fri (or poss before, she's not a brilliant sleeper ) with her *here*..cant wait!! funny that friday is a year to the day since we were approved!

i am now trying to fit all of her clothes and toys into this house..oh man theres a lot!!! she must have 20 fleeces with hers and all the ones we've been given already  i think she could wear a different outfit every day for 6 weeks before we'd run out!

dh is cooking a roast dinner for me and then i'm gonna watch the pride of Britain awards so that i get all of my tears out of me before the morning..i fear its going to be very wet on the FC's doorstep. we're picking her up at 10am..tho i have got to get to florists for 8am to get FM flowers..tried this avo but the bl00dy florist had hardly any flowers..have you ever heard of a florist running out of flowers 

right better get on
thanks again wonderful friends 

kj x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Tomorrow is going to be the best day ever,enjoy every moment Kim xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ and DH

Tomorrow all the heartbreak and hard times will be behind you and your much awaited DAUGHTER will be HOME FOREVER.


Well done  -  your pure strength of character has got you through these past 12 months and you have finally achieved what you both sooooo deserve.

Wishing you lots of love - all 3 of you.

Shazia xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## creaky (Mar 17, 2005)

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the best for tomorrow KJ and Dh - you are going to be parents, and tomorrow will be the start of the rest of your lives!!! You have been through such a journey and I can't tell you how pleased I am that Littlie is being blessed you both!!! Enjoy!!!! 

Take care,
Krysia xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Kim & dh,

Having shared your journey for so long, i cant really put into words how 
happy ( i know that isnt the right word ) i am for you 

Tomorrow will be one day i shall remember for a very long time 

Thinking of you 
xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

^flower^

KJ - I can't tell you how much tomorrow means to all of us.  This long hard journey is about to be forever committed to your memory as you close the door on all that has been and start a brand new chapter of your life.  Going forward is something you have wanted to do for so long and now you can.  

We have always known you will be one amazing Mummy and Daddy and the family life you have wanted will be every bit as rewarding as you imagined.

Wishing all three of you all the love in the world for all your lovely new tomorrows.

H & DH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Dear Kim & DH

Just wanted to send my love and best wishes to you on this very special day. I am thrilled to bits for you and your families  

Welcome Home Littlie!!!!!

Wishing you a lifetime of happy days together.

Now, go enjoy...........


Annie & Hannah


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Kim hon,

I'm late again but just wanted to send you all my love and with you, DH and little all the best on the first day of your new life together. 

You know we are all here waiting to hear all about your life as a family (and for the sleepless nights).

I'm so pleased that things have finally worked out for you and we might even find out littlies name soon   .

D x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Kim...

At last today has arrived.... I am so so thrilled and excited for you...bet you got hardly any sleep last night!  I am so happy that YOUR littlie is going to be home with her mummy and daddy where she belongs...at last you are a family.  I know you will cherish every precious moment with her...even those in the middle of the night!!!

Wishing you a lifetime of love and happiness...and from now on only tears of joy...

Much love to you all...

Sarah xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

KJ I just wanted to bob in to say how wonderful it is that your littlie will finally be with you today. I've been reading your journey & you've been through so much to get here, I know you will enjoy every moment of youf family life with her.

xxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just read your message .... so 10am ................................. tears are rolling x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Have I missed a message Candy  
Does that mean littlie finally went home at 10am       
OMG what an emotional day on here, anyone for a  
Tears of pure joy & happiness mind you.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

SHE'S HOME WITH HER FORVER MUMMY AND DADDY!!!!  <--in bed right now sucking her dummy

yes we picked her up at 10am..lots of tears for everyone as she sat in her car and said bye-bye and waved and blew kisses at the FD and FD..they were dissolving and dh had to stop the car round the corner as he couldnt see for tears 
when i got home my mum had decorated the doorstep, and there was fish pie and strawberries for dinner tonight (littlies favourite) and some flowers and pressies..that started us off and again..then a bunch of flowers arrived from our very special friends so more tears..man we were a mess! the FC had sent pressies for littlie and us so we had a cuppa and opened them..all sorts of thoughtful things - plasters for accidents (after dh's finger episode and another when littlie fell head first in the courgettes the other day and we had to take her back all scratched ) chocolate for needy moments, massage cream as littlie likes her feet being done, revitalising foot spray for tired feet, some seeds for littlie to get started on her gardening..all lovely things. their friends had bought littlie presents too so we opened those..a proper party atmosphere  
it feels so wonderful today..so different knowing we dont have to take her back again..we can stretch the day out longer, no more rushing to be fed, bathed and in the car by 5.30pm ANYMORE..we can rebel and have bath at oooh 7 o'clock if we want 
she is in a really sunny happy mood today too..she's smiled and laughed at everything...she's run around in the garden and eaten raspberries and loved going up and down our little steps. i cant stop filling with tears... she's really here..and she's really ours....

kj x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh what a fab fab day  

Fanbloomingtastic ! Yours forever 

xx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow KJ - I'm all choked up!  

What a wonderful day.  I'm delighted for you and DH and Littlie.  She sounds delightful.

What lovely foster carers.  They seem really thoughtful and I'm sure Littlie was very well looked after while she was with them.

And now she's home forever!!!!  

Massive congratulations on a very well deserved happy ending and wonderful beginning.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

DEAR KIM & DH
MANY CONGRATULATIONS ON BRINGING
YOUR LITTLE GIRL HOME
SENDING LOTS OF LOVE TO 
YOUR FOREVER FAMILY
MURTLE
XXX​  ​
Oh what a magical day!

I'm sure you will both treasure these memories forever

Pass the tissues Erica


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

oh wow, your post just oozes with happiness KJ   def pass the tissues again!

Well done!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

KJ & DH

Congratulations on becoming a MUMMY & DADDY
to your lovely little girl
Enjoy every precious moment!

Minkey​ x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

This is just the thread I have been waiting to read since you started out and not only are tears flooding but the sun is shining, KJ you are a wonderful mum x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

E by eck

I cant see the screen,Im misting up,its all so wonderfull.

Kj-I am so happy for you hun,you and DH can finally put the horrid upsetting times behind you and look forward to your fab family future!!!!!!!

Im lost for more words that are suitable enough for this extra special time for you both.

Just wanted to let you know how very happy we are for you,enjoy every minute hun,your and DH make a fab mum and daddy.

Hats off to a lovely fm and fd too  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Glad to hear she is home safely,and how thoughtful of the fm and fd,now enjoy you are a Mummy and Daddy xxx

P.S 
Vouchers in post next week


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Well dh is sitting next to me completely baffled as to why I am in tears, you get me everytime   I am thrilled for you both and what a wonderful day you have had. Cant wait to hear all about her.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I must admit typing is very difficult when you cant see the keyboard    

Kim, I dont know how/ what to say - I wished it hadnt taken you to hell and back, but your journey is complete, and i couldnt be happier for you 

Thinking of you 

xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

SHE'S HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
KJ, here's to you, DH and Littlie and a lifetime of wonderfulness together.
You'll be the most fabulous parents.
With lots of love,
Claire, Hamish and Eve xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

KJ - What a wonderful day.

Welcome home little one - sounds like you are very happy there already with your Mummy and Daddy.

D x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Ah KJ - it just all sounds so perfect! Hope it went well last night and you're enjoying your first morning together....lots of cuddles I'm sure!   
YIPPEEE!!!
Love Molly
xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ you've just made me cry into my cereal!!   

What a wonderful post! Huge congratulations to you both you are obviously fantastic parents.

Welcome home littlie (are we allowed to know her name? - although I'm sure she will stay littlie in all our hearts for a very long time).

Huge love

Shazia, dh, Toby and Lainey xxxxxxxxxxx

Off to groove at mini movers now!!


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

KJ - can't believe that I've finally got to read the post that says you are a mummy and daddy at last.  

I am so, so pleased that your journey has at last come this far and that now the three of you can finally start your new adventure together
xxxx
lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

KJ, That was a lovely post

I am sure it hasn't sunk in yet that she is yours.

There has been so much emotion over teh last few days and for the right reasons.

You and DH ARE brilliant parents I have no doubt about that 

Congratulations on yoru FOEVER family  

Donna x x


----------

